# Precipitação nas Ilhas Selvagens



## belem (2 Jun 2019 às 19:01)

Alguém tem ideia de que valores têm sido medidos nas Ilhas Selvagens (valores anuais)?

Obrigado!


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jun 2019 às 21:23)

deve ser muito semelhante ao caniçal e ponta de são Lourenço pois são zonas sem grande influencia ortográfica


----------



## Hawk (2 Jun 2019 às 22:55)

camrov8 disse:


> deve ser muito semelhante ao caniçal e ponta de são Lourenço pois são zonas sem grande influencia ortográfica



Eu julgo que será muito inferior... Las Palmas de Gran Canaria tem uma precipitação total anual de 150 mm. Na costa sul da Madeira anda à volta dos 500/600mm anuais. A Madeira está muito mais exposta às depressões do Atlântico Norte do que as Canárias. Eu julgo que o valor das Selvagens andará muito mais próximo do canariano (sem factor orogŕafico) do que do madeirense.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2019 às 23:33)

Segundo uma página da Wikipédia, as ilhas Selvagens têm um clima desértico com precipitações abaixo dos 200 mm anualmente.

Outra página:

_As Ilhas Selvagens, que se incluem no arquipélago da Madeira, têm um clima desértico (BWh) com uma precipitação total anual média de cerca de apenas 150 mm (5,9 pol.)._


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2019 às 00:27)

Interessante, obrigado.

Então e alguém sabe que valores têm sido medidos nas Ilhas Selvagens?
Penso que existe uma estação meteorológica na Ilha, já desde há algum tempo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2019 às 01:27)

belem disse:


> Interessante, obrigado.
> 
> Então e alguém sabe que valores têm sido medidos nas Ilhas Selvagens?
> Penso que existe uma estação meteorológica na Ilha, já desde há algum tempo.


Isso só indo acompanhando no site do IPMA os valores diários da estação, contudo vi agora que já não está presente no resumo diário... É uma questão de mandar mail ao IPMA, salvo erro a estação já tem mais de um ano e tem bastantes dados.


----------



## Hawk (3 Jun 2019 às 10:25)

O IPMA disponibilizava boletins diários, mensais e anuais para a Madeira, onde apresentava o resumo de todas as estações na ilha incluindo a estação da Selvagem Grande. Deixou de fazê-lo para a Madeira, não sei porquê. No site do IPMA apenas tem os boletins de Portugal Continental e Açores.

Nos principais eventos, costumo monitorizar as estações da Madeira durante 2 ou 3 dias. Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto mais que 1 mm acumulado na Selvagem Grande...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2019 às 11:35)

Observatório meteorológico do Funchal:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2019 às 16:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Observatório meteorológico do Funchal:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/transf/boletins.meteo/drm/boletimdiario.pdf


Lá está, não há dados para a Selvagem Grande, a estação provavelmente está em manuntenção ou avariou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jun 2019 às 20:34)

A estação da Selvagem Grande nem aparece sequer com uma "bola" nos dados das estações online.
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp

Dá-me a ideia de que foi abandonada e desativada no site. Típico em Portugal...


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2019 às 20:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A estação da Selvagem Grande nem aparece sequer com uma "bola" nos dados das estações online.
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp
> 
> Dá-me a ideia de que foi abandonada e desativada no site. Típico em Portugal...



Também de que serve essa estação quando em lado nenhum o IPMA faz referência a ela?

Custa muito haver um relatório climatológico anual de todo o território? Custa e é por isso que provavelmente nunca haverá.


----------



## bandevelugo (23 Jun 2019 às 23:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A estação da Selvagem Grande nem aparece sequer com uma "bola" nos dados das estações online.
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp
> 
> Dá-me a ideia de que foi abandonada e desativada no site. Típico em Portugal...



Deve estar temporariamente INOP, porque eu lembro-me de a ver lá.

Uma ajuda podem ser estes dados do Meteoblue: https://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/previsao/modelclimate/ilhas-selvagens_portugal_2263082 

Dá 125 mm de média anual, não deve andar longe da verdade, que ninguém conhecerá, porque vi que a estação da Selvagem só começou em 2016, não chegando a ter 3 anos de observações - ver https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...oticias/arquivo/2016/aws-ilhas-selvagens.html 

Será que a Altice cortou o patrocínio?


----------

